# To plane or not to plane...



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

That is here the question! 

I've fished the Manistee & Muskegon just enough from my drift boat and other peoples sleds to know that the debate is still out about staying on step in a sled/motor boat as you go by someone either in a boat or wading, or if you should slow down to a crawl as you go by...

My *"personal opinion"* no matter if I'm wading or in my boat, has alway been is that I'd rather they just stay up on step, give me a friendly wave and get on by me. My reasoning is...

Slowing down does nothing more than cause a much bigger wave/wake from what I've seen than the much smaller one from being up on plane and it disturbs the area for a shorter time. (Although that's probably not a factor with fish that see it all day.) 

Staying up on step or, plane if you will, also allows you to go thru in a much shallower area rather than right over many of the deeper spots as well. 

I only ask now because I just bought a power drifter and *I KNOW *I'm going to pi$$ somebody off no matter what I do. Any one that really knows me also knows I try really hard to get along with everyone, but in this case, the only thing I can think to do is to post this poll on several different forums and go with the majority on it. Lets stay away from the "safety" factor, since that should be a no brainer in those situations... Your thoughts?

Thanks in advance,
_Steve_


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

From what I have expierienced, the slower you go " especially if someone is wading and drifting a hole" the less you will stir up the bottom. And alot of times for wading fisherman who dont have access to a boat, that could be the only good hole for a good stretch. So I have to say go slow if you are having to pass through a deep spot that someone is drifting. I know I have alot more respect for someone that cruises by slowly when I'm driftin over someone that flys right by mudding up the area and running the fish out of the hole I'm driftin.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Let er rip and get the heck out of the way. I normally try and wave guys by.... my boat puts out less wake on step than it does idling.

BTW, guys that think it spooks fish, esspecially on the bigger rivers have no idea what they are talking about. I have caught tons of fish right after boats have gone through a hole. In fact I think often it helps.


----------



## Sin_X (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats a good question Steve, my personal preference while in my boat is to have the traveling boat past on plane. But knowing how the majority of the people that I share the river with feel, I slow down. Some of the boats get knocked off their anchor set easy and that just pisses people off(I try to avoid doing that). But in some areas the flats are so shallow I cant get back on plane for a half a mile or so (prop jockey) so I wavy and go. Myself and some others will wave you through which is a good way of letting the other boats know its OK to stay on plane and everyone is happy.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

quest32a said:


> I have caught tons of fish right after boats have gone through a hole. In fact I think often it helps.


Exactly. It is really hard though when your the one fishing, it is peaceful and next thing you know someone rips over your hole. Even though it's in your best interest, it is still very hard for many to not treat it like a slap in the face. I've told this tory about 100 times, but on MLK day one year a buddy of mine and I were fishing a hole, boat motors by as I fight a fish, you could tell then wanted to be where we were. Anyway, they went down stream to the next hole and literally did donuts over it for 5 minutes then started motoring back up by us as he hit another fish. After 10 more minutes we dropped down to the hole that just had donuts done on it and hit 15 fish in about 2 hours. Not stellar numbers, but for a while there they were going every cast. On a large river, IMO, no amount of boat traffic will make a steelhead leave a hole. Well, that is unless it is a skam this time of year, they may drop back a bit, but usually return in short order.

I also agree with Steve, if you stay on plane you can run alot shallower and avoid running someone's water over all together. Almost every single hit I've taken in the boat has been from going slow to try to appease other anglers. 

All of this really depends though on how close you have to pass to another boat. Basically if I need to pass within 30yds, I idle by.

Steve, I'm assuming your going to be running the Big M, and unfortunately this time of year it is so crowded that staying on plane around other boats is not an option.

The issue I always have more than how to pass people fishing is when going up river and you come upon a prop boat idling up river in the center of the river in the deepest part, how to best pass you. My preference if your the prop boat is for you to slow down a bit and move toward one side of the river and let me idle by, since the faster I have to idle up river the more wake I throw at you. What all prop boats in this situation do though is keep putzing up river right down the center, forcing me to go just fast enough to pass that I'm plowing water and throwing a big wake at you. In turn, I really don't like to pass this same boat on plane either since I find that rude. Just an fyi, if your that prop guy motoring in the middle of the river and you see a sled behind you wanting to pass, slow down, get out of the center of the river and let them idle buy. 

As I recall OE#1 saying in the past "when your motoring on the river, you have to make a quick judgement call on what is best for everyone and make your move. There is no way to avoid pissing someone off"


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Let's see the boat!!!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd like to just blast by everyone I encounter but there are exceptions. I'll hug the far side of the river if I do blast by them. Generally i look for a sign from the oposing boater. Sometimes you get it right off, sometimes they'll wait until you've come off plane before they signal you. If they want you to slow down and you don't, usually they'll let you know...

Take good ole officer whats his name over at Shamrock Park... That guy was a trip...:rant: heheheee....


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

When we are anchored and fishing, I always wave boats to stay up on plane and blow by. I'm waving my arms in a big circle and my buddy is giving a throttle down wave. Im surprised on how many guys don't get it and still slow down. When we are driving up on a plane, we always slow down to pass by other boats anchored unless they wave for us to go by fast. Not many boats on the St Joe will wave you by and it seems more guys get pissed about people going by fast then those who don't. 

I agree it doesn't hurt the fishing going by fast. I think going by slow affects the fishing more so than going by fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

2manyfish said:


> Let's see the boat!!!


Thanks for all the replies so far guys, this is the one so you'll know who to hate on! 

16' Fish Rite Power Drifter... Actually smaller than my Drift Boat, but easier to get back up river to a spot in. Will most likely use it more on the Mo TSS, so feel free to educate me on Mo etiquette!  










_Steve_


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice boat! I don't personally mind someone blowing by. I just don't like the one idiot who blows by within 20 ft.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

I generally like to wave guys though, let them stay up on plane. What a really hate is when someone goes by, only to come back the other direction in just a few minutes. I usually try my best to position my boat so as to give the other guy room behind me or plenty of room well in front of me to get past. 
Fox


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Personally I'd say there are too many variables to say that I blow by or slow down. The biggest things I look for is how much room I have to get by, stability of the boat being passed and the occupants of the boat (elderly/small children).

Going by a stable boat I'd be most likely to fly by unless signaled to do otherwise. The way I see it, if they wanted me to fly by, everyone's happy. If they wanted me to slow down, I've got a good head start on them!

Mitch


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Fox said:


> I generally like to wave guys though, let them stay up on plane. What a really hate is when someone goes by, only to come back the other direction in just a few minutes. I usually try my best to position my boat so as to give the other guy room behind me or plenty of room well in front of me to get past.
> Fox


Exactly. A lot of guys that get po'd anchor themselves in a position where you absolutely have to run over their water.

Most people will go behind you if given water to do so.


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Put the hammer down and get by...although you'll probably p&%$ off a bunch of people who dont realize your reasoning.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Will most likely use it more on the Mo TSS, so feel free to educate me on Mo etiquette!
> 
> _Steve_


Sweet! We were running short of guides on the Mo :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Most guys who complain either think they own the river and thus feel the need to be the river police, OR they have no clue as to the dynamics of a jet. Simply put...you throw less wake and less disturbance if you stay on plane. 

I prefer it when people just fly by and be done with it. In turn, I'd just as soon fly by and be done with it. Besides, when people slow down and putt by you, they tend to talk to you. When they ask if I'm catching anything, then I have to lie and say that I'm not. I don't like that. 

As for MO ettiquette, here's a tip taken from Hutch's Guide to the Mo: "Usually, due to not enough coffee yet syndrome, Hutch is not in the best of moods during in the early morning. Therefore, it's not uncommon for him to snap and thus ram into a powerdrifter that might be anchored in one of his spots." 

Hope that helps! :evilsmile


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

TSS Caddis said:


> Sweet! We were running short of guides on the Mo :lol:


Yep, that's exactly what I heard!  Went down there myself a few times after the PM died out this spring to see the circus for myself AND to catch a few of those numerous fish... 

However, Here's an idea, get somebody to get rid of that monstrosity on the PM around Custer before 2010 (or beyond) and then, after a few years we'll recover and many of those guides could return here to the PM during what should be peak times to catch decent numbers of wild fish instead of having to buy a power boat to compete over more "numbers" down south.

In the mean time I plan on putting my paying people on fish no matter where I have to go if that's all they're after and as long as I'm legal...

Still don't even know what you look like TSS, so you'll have to be the one to either wave with a smile or flip the finger first!  (I prefer the former...)

_Steve_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> As for MO ettiquette, here's a tip taken from Hutch's Guide to the Mo: "Usually, due to not enough coffee yet syndrome, Hutch is not in the best of moods during in the early morning. Therefore, it's not uncommon for him to snap and thus ram into a powerdrifter that might be anchored in one of his spots."


Dang man, remind me to do that eventual fishing trip with you in the evening, I don't need to start my day off like that! (But feel free to ram me as sort of a welcoming committee! :lol: )

_Steve_


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> Still don't even know what you look like TSS, so you'll have to be the one to either wave with a smile or flip the finger first!


Just look for the boat that's beached in some bayou and the Coast Guard can't even get up there far enough to tow him out. Then, simply remind him that following the navigation bouy's to the mouth of the Big Manistee is a good thing. 



> But feel free to ram me as sort of a welcoming committee!


Uh...no, I'm good, we're talking about the Mo--not Saugatuck. How about I just stick with a wave and a smile and maybe a "good morning!" and someone else can give you that "welcome ramming," if that's what ya want. :lol:


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Uh...no, I'm good, we're talking about the Mo--not Saugatuck. How about I just stick with a wave and a smile and maybe a "good morning!" and someone else can give you that "welcome ramming," if that's what ya want. :lol:


 
:xzicon_sm:lol::lol::lol:Thats some funny sheeat right there!!!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> However, Here's an idea, get somebody to get rid of that monstrosity on the PM around Custer before 2010 (or beyond) and then, after a few years we'll recover and many of those guides could return here to the PM during what should be peak times to catch decent numbers of wild fish instead of having to buy a power boat to compete over more "numbers" down south.


Comin' down for the "numbers," huh? Damn...never thought I'd see the day when you switched over to being a spawn bag guide! :evilsmile

More advice then...chumming is only "temporarily banned" if it's intentional. If you happen to have a handful of eggs and by no fault of your own, you happen to trip over something in the boat and said eggs fly out of your hand, that's merely called an accident...an "oops," if you will.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

quest32a said:


> Let er rip and get the heck out of the way. I normally try and wave guys by.... my boat puts out less wake on step than it does idling.
> 
> BTW, guys that think it spooks fish, esspecially on the bigger rivers have no idea what they are talking about. I have caught tons of fish right after boats have gone through a hole. In fact I think often it helps.


I'll 10-4 all that. Just keep movin though....


----------



## troutaholic (Jun 1, 2002)

The Manistee is not the MO and boat etiquette is different. Every time there is a Mo guy on the Man you know just by the way they drive. I just try to slow unless waved on. Give good distance [real close or real far] and let the person that is at a location first decide. Lets all be good to are fellow angler, and not get spiders or ticklers chucked at us!:yikes:
Steve this is not just for you.
-----Brent


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Just have one question.......if someone is anchored or in a boat that is not powered, isn't there a law of staying 100' away from that vessel ? If I'm in a drift boat in the middle of the MO river is it really over 100' to either bank (in most cases) ?

I'd preferred a jet to blow by me but the thing that pisses me off is a boat flying past me going upstream and 10 minutes later the same clowns flying downstream past me only to return again 30 minutes later. Is this fishing or some NASCAR bundies getting their thrill ?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

It's pretty easy, if you're approaching another boat, at least be courteous and throttle down. If they motion you to pass through, then let 'er rip. If they're fly fishermen...who cares if they're pissed or not, let 'er rip.  If you're talking about guys on the bank, I always stay to the opposite side of the river and roar through. Less wake and less disturbance for them...they might not realize that, but you're doing them a favor by not slowing down. I waded for years and I couldn't stand boats that slowed to a crawl...alot less wake when they just stayed up. Besides, most of the time, the wading guys are in sections that are alot shallower than in other parts of the river. I'll do what the river dictates in that situation and do what's best for my lower unit. If that means I stay on plane, then I stay on plane. 

Typically, I'm not in sections where I have to watch out for waders, though, so it's six of one, half dozen of another, I guess. :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

troutaholic said:


> The Manistee is not the MO and boat etiquette is different. Every time there is a Mo guy on the Man you know just by the way they drive. I just try to slow unless waved on. Give good distance [real close or real far] and let the person that is at a location first decide. Lets all be good to are fellow angler, and not get spiders or ticklers chucked at us!:yikes:
> Steve this is not just for you.
> -----Brent


The difference is that the Manistee locals expect you to slow down a half mile before and stay slow for a half mile after...and that ain't happenin'. I always throttle back when I approach another boat, but if they think I'm gonna idle for a mile then I guess they're gonna be pissed...oh well.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

I do not see why there is a need to ram full throttle upstream in a jet boat in areas of low flowing water in the 8"-24" range. Something right there smells fishy. :lol:


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually i think it needs to be a little shallower... The theory is that between launch and trailering of the sled, the feared zebra muscle crustations will attach themselves to the hulls underside. To remove these crustacions prior to hauling out of the river a good scrubbing of the hulls bottom is necessary... 20mph in 4" to 6" is recomended...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SA ULTRA MAG said:


> Just have one question.......if someone is anchored or in a boat that is not powered, isn't there a law of staying 100' away from that vessel ? If I'm in a drift boat in the middle of the MO river is it really over 100' to either bank (in most cases) ?
> 
> I'd preferred a jet to blow by me but the thing that pisses me off is a boat flying past me going upstream and 10 minutes later the same clowns flying downstream past me only to return again 30 minutes later. Is this fishing or some NASCAR bundies getting their thrill ?


Pat, I'd venture to say most of the Mo between Croton and Newaygo is over 33yds across.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> The difference is that the Manistee locals expect you to slow down a half mile before and stay slow for a half mile after...and that ain't happenin'. I always throttle back when I approach another boat, but if they think I'm gonna idle for a mile then I guess they're gonna be pissed...oh well.


By "Manistee Locals" he means Schmidt but for the first time in his life is trying to be politically correct and beat around the bush :lol:

At least with Sputnik, I've always found him to be a polite boater.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Still don't even know what you look like TSS, so you'll have to be the one to either wave with a smile or flip the finger first!  (I prefer the former...)
> 
> _Steve_


I'm sure you think this is some sort of personal attack against you, but it is not, any guide posting they are now going to start driving to the Mo, would have received the same response.

I don't fish it in the spring as it is because of the circus, so the more the merrier. I personally would not expose paying clients to that scene. Far from a quality experience in March and April. Sort of like replacing a horse drawn carriage ride in the country with a drive down the Lodge at 5pm and calling it a quality experience.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

TSS Caddis said:


> Pat, I'd venture to say most of the Mo between Croton and Newaygo is over 33yds across.


Gene, I agree with you that the MO is over 33 yds across but if I'm in the middle of the river it would have to be at least 66 yds or 33 yds per side. I'm sure most of the MO is not close to 70 yrds wide.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

My opinion, let er rip, and get out of my way. As for the turbulence, I had this happen once on the AuSable when a parade of drift boats went by heading up stream, after about 6 in a row I got a little frustrated and just threw my offering into the prop wash of the last one, and it didn't move 5 feet before a nice steelie slammed it, talk about surprised.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Just ask Mr. Grey Drake Outfitters what he would do....

and do the opposite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm sure you think this is some sort of personal attack against you...


Not at all in this instance TSS, but lets be clear, I'm not going to "start" running the Mo, as I already have been off and on for about 16 years. Only most of those times its either been in somebody else's motor/jet boat or in my drift boat. 

I only brought the subject up because I've seen people gripe and b!tch about it on either end of it over the years. Until now I have never tried to get a general consensus since I never (To my knowledge.) pi$$ed anyone off in my drift boat, but with the new sled it seems inevitable...

No offense taken and believe it or not, as long as their rod is bent, that's exactly the experience a lot of these paying clients seem to want. I'll "personally" still take fewer "numbers" here for the peace and serenity of it.

Lots of good feed back on all three forums so far!

Thanks,
_Steve_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

It's obvious there's too many variables going thru many peoples heads to give this poll any serious merit, but the tally from the three sites posted as of right now is 92 to 43 with staying on step in the lead.

It's also obvious from most of the responses that circumstances will dictate the actual decision at the time and... You're still going to pi$$ somebody off most days no matter what.

I'll check them again over the next few weeks, but I would think most have seen it and the vote is in. 

Thanks for the input guys,
_Steve _


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I should have wrote in my last post about this, It depends how close the boat is to you or the area your fishin whether going by fast or not. I feel its common courtesy to not come flying by shore fisherman if you are on a narrow stretch. And Quest saying I have no idea what I'm talkin about when I say it can spook the fish, Thats funny because I have had holes go dead after someone like him comes flyin through a hole with no consideration for shore fisherman. On a large river like the grand or some areas of the manistee, I can give some leway on that, but a hole can go dead from a boat zippin through your hole stirring up the bottom, I have had it happen on more than a few occasions. I really doubt it helps, that sounds a bit idiotic to me. I dont know how zippin by and stirrin things up will entice the fish to wanna bite, if anything it spooks them out for a bit. But anyway!!!!!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I dunno, more than once I've had trout hit behind the jet wash over a hole, and more times than not took hits on a hole when I just set down on or in front of. I tend to believe this has more to do with stirring the area a bit rather than the fish just liking the looks of the bottom of my hull. 

As stated above, too many variables to give a hard answer. but as the question is asked, Yeah Id rather blow by em, I just dont.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

This would be a nice problem to have. Do I stay up on plane or slow down as I pass someone in my Jet boat? :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

dobes said:


> I should have wrote in my last post about this, It depends how close the boat is to you or the area your fishin whether going by fast or not. I feel its common courtesy to not come flying by shore fisherman if you are on a narrow stretch. And Quest saying I have no idea what I'm talkin about when I say it can spook the fish, Thats funny because I have had holes go dead after someone like him comes flyin through a hole with no consideration for shore fisherman. On a large river like the grand or some areas of the manistee, I can give some leway on that, but a hole can go dead from a boat zippin through your hole stirring up the bottom, I have had it happen on more than a few occasions. I really doubt it helps, that sounds a bit idiotic to me. I dont know how zippin by and stirrin things up will entice the fish to wanna bite, if anything it spooks them out for a bit. But anyway!!!!!


Notice I said bigger rivers, smaller rivers are a bit different. My boat stirs up the bottom way more on idle than on plane. I guess its all personal preference, no matter what you do you are going to piss someone off.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

*As common courtesy & respect to other anglers, do not forget to Z Plane! Z Plane! the boat.*


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I prefer the boat to slow all the way down to less than trolling speed, and to have the captain shout over his filthy, oil-leaching 2 stroke Merc "Hey howya doin? You know we got into a couple downriver, down by the willow. Yeah on copper Willy's. My buddy here said 100' back, but hell we went only 50 back and they got slammed. Hey what's your favorite egg cure? I like borax. Parsley's has it on sale. Man how 'bout those gas prices? Sheesh. Hey check out my dog here. The sores are about healed up, the vet said it was Canine Rickets, but we think it was more like Jungle Rot. OK, my name's Dave- we'll see you around then. Where's the nearest place to crap? My blowhole's about to pop. Seeeeeyaaaaaaa............"


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## SpinnerJunky (Aug 25, 2008)

Pike Eyes said:


> Nice boat! I don't personally mind someone blowing by. I just don't like the one idiot who blows by within 20 ft.


Precisely, as long as it is done safely, I could care less...


----------



## SpinnerJunky (Aug 25, 2008)

bombcast said:


> I prefer the boat to slow all the way down to less than trolling speed, and to have the captain shout over his filthy, oil-leaching 2 stroke Merc "Hey howya doin? You know we got into a couple downriver, down by the willow. Yeah on copper Willy's. My buddy here said 100' back, but hell we went only 50 back and they got slammed. Hey what's your favorite egg cure? I like borax. Parsley's has it on sale. Man how 'bout those gas prices? Sheesh. Hey check out my dog here. The sores are about healed up, the vet said it was Canine Rickets, but we think it was more like Jungle Rot. OK, my name's Dave- we'll see you around then. Where's the nearest place to crap? My blowhole's about to pop. Seeeeeyaaaaaaa............"
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.


LMAO! Now that is funny...


----------



## ambushunter (Aug 26, 2008)

I always blow right by and stay as far as i can from them. sometimes in the shallower water you have to get a little closer than you want but if you put it down might do a lot of damage to the motor or boat


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I primarily fish the Big M and the Grand. I personally come down and go as slow as I can and still maintain control with the jet unless I'm waved by. I have noticed that nearly half of the guys will wave me by as I start to slow down, in that case I'm back on it but only as fast as needed to be on plane. Once I'm by and the coast is clear, I'll go past 1/3 throttle. The last thing that I need to end my trip (or season) is a wrong move by the boat or those around me. 

One thing that non-jet owners don't always realize that unless you are pumping water, you're not steering which is different then a prop boat. It makes it very hard to control the boat at idle going down river. 

The only excpetion to this is if I'm going through the shallows (under 12-18") and have to be on plane to get past that area. 

You'll also see as this preference varies by area. Out west and in Alaska, every jet that I have been in or have seen is almost ALWAYS on plane regardless of the area or surroundings.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

As what was already stated, probably more important to stay as wide as you can. Whether you stay on plane depends on the situation, because some sleds on plane will still throw a bit of wake. If you have enough room to the side, fine..go WOT. If you have to come up the chute close to a boat, then idle speed is better tolerated. Who wants 110db of something that sounds like a backended pig ripping at their eardrums close range....

I can tell you the worst is when guys are [email protected] about it, dropping off plane, but coming by 1/3 throttle or so....tsunami time!


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

FYI, I'm on plane at less then 1/3 throttle. My boat will do 43mph. I agree, when I am/was a banker and if there was plenty of room I would have prefered if they would have just blown by me. Some of the biggest wakes were actually left by drift boats headed back up river.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Mitch said:


> Personally I'd say there are too many variables to say that I blow by or slow down. The biggest things I look for is how much room I have to get by, stability of the boat being passed and the occupants of the boat (elderly/small children).
> 
> Going by a stable boat I'd be most likely to fly by unless signaled to do otherwise. The way I see it, if they wanted me to fly by, everyone's happy. If they wanted me to slow down, I've got a good head start on them!
> 
> Mitch


Bingo!

Judgement is the best answer, and no simple rule/answer will work as a general rule.

The drift boats that guys put motors on, are THE worse boats on the river for creating wakes while under speed. Their hull design really pulls the water up behind them. You know the flat convex bottomed ones.

I wave boats by when I can, and if there is lots of room, I will go by on plane but not maximum speed. If some one is fighting a fish, I STOP! wait for instructions from the angler, and then carry them out.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

StiffNeckRob said:


> FYI, I'm on plane at less then 1/3 throttle. My boat will do 43mph. I agree, when I am/was a banker and if there was plenty of room I would have prefered if they would have just blown by me. Some of the biggest wakes were actually left by drift boats headed back up river.


Assuming we're talking outboards, considering the rev limits on most outboards, if you can plane at 1500-1800 RPM, that is doggone good.


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

a well designed boat that is balanced correctly puts out little wake when up on plane. I'd prefer to be on plane for most cases. however, if a boat is anchored, I generally come down off plane unless they wave me through. 

I guess its my way feeble way of trying to maintain peace in all the madness. 


In most cases I'll wave folks through as well...its funny the excuses i get when people refuse to blow through. some of the interesting ones are:

"I don't do that and I don't want anyone else to think its ok" - old timer
"I don't have one of those fancy jets" - don't know how this makes sense
"I wanna see what you are doing" - that was a bit creepy 

the sad thing is soon we'll be in the heart of the run when the gravel goblins come out...folks will bottoming out their boats in areas where they should be up on plane. Just because there dozens of boats parked in the shallows. 

ah things to look forward to.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

I think it is all about the situation at hand. For example, let us say you are blowing upstream on the Mo to Croton. You notice someone on the far bank at Pine St. (wader on the access side) then blowing through should not be a problem. But, what if they are nearly shoulder deep in a run? Then I would slow WAY down for the safety and comfort of that fisherman.

Steelie


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

steelie said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I think it is all about the situation at hand. For example, let us say you are blowing upstream on the Mo to Croton. You notice someone on the far bank at Pine St. (wader on the access side) then blowing through should not be a problem. But, what if they are nearly shoulder deep in a run? Then I would slow WAY down for the safety and comfort of that fisherman.
> 
> Steelie


If someone's dumb enough to try and fish while wading up to their shoulders, then...well...ya know.  :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

We were out this weekend and tried motioning a guy to slow down, he flipped us the finger and kept going:lol: Boat had some lettering on the side, I think it said "Flying Hutchman":lol:


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice boat Steve. Fish-rite power drifter seems to be the boat of choice for the majority of guides on the Big M. I like to keep an eye on those guys because they usually have a good idea where the fish are at any given time of year. The old salty dog on the Big M has been most helpful when ever I see him guiding on the big river. I for one, look up to you guys who do it for a living. I hope that one day I can pass along what I have learned from watching the pro's doing it on the river. I take mental notes of anchor spots in particular and drift techniques. Slow down when going by shallow draft boats. By law you are responsible for damage caused by your wake.


----------



## fishalittle (Mar 27, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> If someone's dumb enough to try and fish while wading up to their shoulders, then...well...ya know.  :lol:


Potential Darwin Award Winner? :lol:


----------

